
Reddit Is Failing at Being “The Front Page of the Internet” - etrevino
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/orlando-shooting-response-shows-reddit-cant-be-the-front-page-of-the-internet?utm_source=vicefbus
======
gjvc
We seem to be witnessing increasingly desperate journalism by Vice. It's an
ambitious and somewhat self-mocking strapline, nothing more.

~~~
alexc05
Vice is really terrible nowadays. It was edgy and cool when I was in
university (>15 years ago) but it has really shifted in recent years.

If I were to speculate, I'd say it was probably related to the "founder split"
that happened between Gavin McInnis and Shane Smith.

If you look at the editorial angle that vice has now, it is pretty one sided
with respect to their "social justice" bias, with _everything_ being presented
as a fresh outrage or cultural appropriation. (With tumblr teen angst quality
arguments)

When you look at Gavin McInnis' twitter, he is pretty much "batshit crazy" on
the other side of things. Trump supporter, Men's Rights hero... and so on.

The theory that I operate on (which has the amount of research effort you've
read above put into it, so virtually none) is that the mix of two
diametrically opposed leaders produced some form of catalytic reaction which
resulted in a super-edgy publication which presented nuance to the world.

Without the internal checks and balances, they've presented as "one man's
treasure" (and everyone else's trash).

There are other problems at vice too though ... $30k to publish anything you
want... have a search for "Nutella"

Vice is basically native advertising pretending to be cool.

